# House swap during Christmas New year Brisbane & Tokyo



## Hudson (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm an ex expat in Tokyo now living in Brisbane Australia. I'm offerring our home in Brisbane for 2 weeks over Chistmas New year 2010/11 in return for use of an apartment in Tokyo for the same period. my wife is from Tokyo and we (2 adults and 3 kids)visit Tokyo most new years. Please contact me if you have interest.


----------

